# Chris Wilcox



## azcats (Jul 15, 2002)

Have the Clippers started Summer League yet and anyone know how he is doing? 

Also Would nayone else agree that Chris to me anyway seems more like a Dominque Wilkens than McDysse.


----------



## Hawkeye Pierce (Jul 15, 2002)

nah, i think the mcdyess comparison is the best you can give him, he doesnt have enough of an ouside driving game to be like nique, wilcox does throw down some monster dunks though, woo, i really think hes gonna be something special in the league once he develops a good post up game, he is just so athletic.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Neither Wilcox nor Ely are playing in the SPL.


----------



## Ice (Jun 8, 2002)

Wilcox reminds me more of K-Mart than Dice with his athleticism and the way he can throw it down he just doesn't have K-Mart's post game or jump shot


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Ice *
> Wilcox reminds me more of K-Mart than Dice with his athleticism and the way he can throw it down he just doesn't have K-Mart's post game or jump shot


K-Mart has a post up game


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *RD *
> Neither Wilcox nor Ely are playing in the SPL.



That must mean they are not expected to play for the Clippers...


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BEEZ *
> 
> 
> K-Mart has a post up game



Did you see Game 4 where K-Mart had 35 points and Van Horn had -35


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

Yeah, Wilcox is like K-Mart except with a post up game, and he doesnt rebound like a 3rd grade girl.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

K-Mart is really a SF though. 5 rebounds for a small forward aint that bad...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Malakian *
> K-Mart is really a SF though. 5 rebounds for a small forward aint that bad...


Actually it is in this day when PG and SG are averaging that. A good small forwards rebound avg should be at least 7


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

I've seen Wilcox compared to Antonio McDyess and Chris Webber. 

Neither he or Melvin Ely is on the SPL roster but Ely did attend the last Clipper game I went to.

Someone said that since they are not on the SPL roster that they will not be a Clipper. Not necessarily true(although I think Wilcox is on his way to Cleveland). Two summers ago when the Clippers picked up Corey Magette, drafted Darius Miles, Keyon Dooling, and Quentin Richardson I just knew they would have an exciting SPL squad. I showed up to see Charles O'Bannon, JR Henderson, and Brian Skinner.


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

Why don't the Clippers like playing their young ones in the SL?


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

I've pondered that a few times and my only answer is this. The Clippers are just not a well run organization on any level. Before you guys blast me realize I am a Clip fan(see the 2 dudes to your left <--- ) They don't handle any aspect well and it shows in almost everything they do. Why were they the only NBA team with no over the air TV deal last year? (by the way they will show 25 games on channel 5 in la this year). Either Elgin is clueless or has no pride. This is a big year for them.........


----------



## dirty bruce (Jul 19, 2002)

chris wilcox = antonio harvey


----------

